
Fortnite-Maker Aims for Steam’s Head with Epic Games Store - jsgo
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/04/fortnite-maker-aims-for-steams-head-with-epic-games-store/
======
jsgo
I guess this explains Valve improving the revenue share a bit on Steam
recently.

Also, at first I wasn't thinking this would be much of anything (yet another
storefront), but the kicker per the article is that those developing in Unreal
Engine would not pay a percentage for the use of Unreal Engine (~5%) on top of
the store cut (~12%). That would probably be huge for developers so I could
see this one actually taking off.

